# Computer auto restarts.



## shaolinzen (May 23, 2009)

Hello, this problem started around 5 days ago.
My system specs are
Processor : Intel duo E8500 @3.16Hz
Ram: 2 GB
Graphic C : ATI Radeon 4300/4500 series 
OS: Window XP , SP 2 , 32 bit

Symptoms : Tends to restart when surfing net , download or doing absolutely nothing. However, playing games like Dragon Age:Origins , Warcraft 3 , does not restart at all no matter how many hours. 

So i am confused whether this is a hardware problem or a system file corrupt.
I will appreciate all forms of help..
If helpers need more information, i will gladly provide. thanks

Blue screened for twice. the error are , 0x0000007d and 0x000000d1

P.S. This problem is annoying!!


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

strange one, do the basics 
disc check
check system files start run type sfc /scannow

download/install free version of who crashed (scroll down page)

http://www.resplendence.com/downloads


----------



## shaolinzen (May 23, 2009)

Hmm.. download which one. i dont have the format disc..


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Look in the C:\windows\minidump folder to see if there are blue screen DMP logs there. If found, zip a few of them and post the ZIP or RAR file here as an attachment.


----------



## shaolinzen (May 23, 2009)

Mine doesnt shows any file..

"Whenever a computer suddenly reboots without displaying any notice or blue screen of death, the first thing that is often thought about is a hardware failure. In reality, on Windows most crashes are caused by malfunctioning device drivers and kernel modules. In case of a kernel error, many computers do not show a blue screen unless they are configured for this. Instead these systems suddenly reboot without any notice."

I think most likely is this problem


----------



## shaolinzen (May 23, 2009)

It triggers the most whenever i start a download. It will just restart immediately,however sometimes it do allow me to download awhile before restarting without any notice or warning


----------



## shaolinzen (May 23, 2009)

Some additional information i forgot to post it up.
I often uses program like advance system care , smart defrag and Registry Mechanic


----------



## shaolinzen (May 23, 2009)

Ok , there is dump collected when my system crash.. there is 2 error.


On Sun 1/2/2011 7:31:00 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini010311-02.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: rtenicxp.sys (Rtenicxp+0xD6BC) 
Bugcheck code: 0x100000D1 (0x9FC0, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFFFFFAE0C09CA)
Error: CUSTOM_ERROR
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\rtenicxp.sys
product: Realtek 10/100/1000 NIC Family all in one NDIS Driver 
company: Realtek Semiconductor Corporation 
description: Realtek 10/100/1000 NDIS 5.1 Driver 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: rtenicxp.sys (Realtek 10/100/1000 NDIS 5.1 Driver , Realtek Semiconductor Corporation ). 
Google query: rtenicxp.sys Realtek Semiconductor Corporation CUSTOM_ERROR



On Sun 1/2/2011 7:28:27 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini010311-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0xFCF6) 
Bugcheck code: 0x1000000A (0xFFFFFFFF9F4C73D9, 0x1C, 0x0, 0xFFFFFFFF804E6CF6)
Error: CUSTOM_ERROR
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 


On Sun 1/2/2011 7:53:11 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini010311-03.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: win32k.sys (win32k+0x6A957) 
Bugcheck code: 0x1000008E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFFFFF804CB254, 0xFFFFFFFFF68C9B8F, 0x0)
Error: KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32k.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Multi-User Win32 Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 

crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini010311-05.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ati2mtag.sys (ati2mtag+0xC94E) 
Bugcheck code: 0x1000008E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFFFFF804E51A4, 0xFFFFFFFFADE7A0A4, 0x0)
Error: KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys
product: ATI Radeon WindowsNT Miniport Driver
company: ATI Technologies Inc.
description: ATI Radeon WindowsNT Miniport Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: ati2mtag.sys (ATI Radeon WindowsNT Miniport Driver, ATI Technologies Inc.). 
Google query: ati2mtag.sys ATI Technologies Inc. KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M




On Sun 1/2/2011 8:00:54 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini010311-04.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x97E3A) 
Bugcheck code: 0x1000008E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFFFFF804D1930, 0xFFFFFFFFA9CB296C, 0x0)
Error: KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode program generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 




Any suggestion on how to fix this??


----------

